# New Stones Today



## JBroida (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey Guys... just added a few new stones I thought you guys might enjoy.

First up, an Extra Large version of our Gesshin 400. Here's a link so you can check out the size differences on our Instagram page:





Gesshin 400 size comparison on @JKnifeImports Instagram

and here's a link to the product page:
Gesshin 400 Grit Extra Large Stone

Its longer, wider, and taller than the normal gesshin 400 by a decent bit, but aside from that, the same stone we all know and love 

Next is a ceramic 3000 grit stone. There has been a lot of demand lately for toothier feeling edges. Many people have been finishing at lower grits than they used to. I've been getting a lot of requests for 3000 grit stone, so I had a new one made. It's like a toothier version of our Gesshin 4000, but a bit less expensive. It requires soaking, but cuts crazy fast, has a nice grippy feel, and dishes slowly. Hope you enjoy...




@Jknifeimports on Instagram for pics
Gesshin 3000 Grit Ceramic Stone

And last up is a new stone fixer. I know most of you use diamond flattening plates. I often do as well. However, there are times when I wish I had a larger flattener, or something I felt more comfortable using on really coarse stones (we use a lot of coarse stones over here). Because of that, I spent some time testing fixers in grits from 100-240. We ended up having these 100 grit ones made because they cut the fastest, and could also be used for really coarse repair work on your knives in a pinch. I liked the grooved sides I saw on some other flattening stones, as it helped reduce sticking, so I asked for that. They are rather large, which can help with larger stones. An added benefit I found with them once they arrived was that they also worked great for flattening my tough to flatten diamond stones (including my 800 grit vitrified diamond stone... though I needed to flatten the stone fixer again when I was done).




@Jknifeimports on Instagram for pics
Gesshin Extra Large Stone Fixer- 100 Grit

Hope you enjoy.

-Jon


----------



## panda (Apr 24, 2018)

what is the feedback like while using the fixer as a thinning stone? hehe


----------



## JBroida (Apr 24, 2018)

panda said:


> what is the feedback like while using the fixer as a thinning stone? hehe



it feels like a 100 grit stone... so let your imagination run with that. The scratches take time to get out for sure. Its coarser than the atoma some people are using. But it works.


----------



## Matus (Apr 24, 2018)

Cool new stuff. But how do you flatten the stone fixer?


----------



## tgfencer (Apr 24, 2018)

I remember when you asked about that XL 400. Glad it became a reality. I suspect I will be getting one in the future.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 24, 2018)

Matus said:


> Cool new stuff. But how do you flatten the stone fixer?



i've been using the sidewalk outside or really coarse sand paper mounted on a hard flat surface (i've got a very hard plastic board i use for this)


----------



## labor of love (Apr 24, 2018)

Jon how would you compare this new 3k to the splash and go 3k you already stock? They both sound like they cut fast, wear slow and are on the harder side.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 24, 2018)

So how are you planning to flatten your sidewalk in a few years? :whistling:
And when are you opening your European satellite store?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 24, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Jon how would you compare this new 3k to the splash and go 3k you already stock? They both sound like they cut fast, wear slow and are on the harder side.



the new 3000 is faster and much more grippy by far. Dishing speed is about the same between the two. The splash and go version leaves a much brighter finish and requires no soaking at all.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 24, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> So how are you planning to flatten your sidewalk in a few years? :whistling:
> And when are you opening your European satellite store?



there will be a nice flat polished section on the sidewalk for sure


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 24, 2018)

Imagine if you also flattened the higher grit stones there. Keep it up for a few years and you can charge the city for creating a mirror-polished sidewalk! :biggrin:


----------



## panda (Apr 24, 2018)

the giant 400 looks supremely useful, i'd imagine thinning goes much faster from being able to contact the entire knife at all times lol


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 24, 2018)

They will rather sue you because people will slip


----------



## JDA_NC (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey Jon -

Hope this isn't too off topic, but saw y'all posted that you have the DEN cookbook back in stock. Speaking of bilingual print/food media, is there any chance of y'all ever carrying the "RiCE" magazine series?

https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/4990923502/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Don't seem to be many ways to purchase them here in America, especially for dumbos like me that can't seem to figure out buying through amazon.jp. I would happily purchase all the issues if you did end up carrying them. No idea what hoops you have to jump through from publishers to carry books/magazines.

Just a pipe dream. New stones looks great!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 25, 2018)

JDA_NC said:


> Hey Jon -
> 
> Hope this isn't too off topic, but saw y'all posted that you have the DEN cookbook back in stock. Speaking of bilingual print/food media, is there any chance of y'all ever carrying the "RiCE" magazine series?
> 
> ...



can you e-mail me about this so i can talk with sara and see what we can do?


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 25, 2018)

Does that grippiness translate into a more contrasted finish? Or what are the cosmetics like on clad knives?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 25, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Does that grippiness translate into a more contrasted finish? Or what are the cosmetics like on clad knives?



The 3000 does not do contrast well


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 26, 2018)

Been using the X- Large 600 S&G for knocking shoulders off V grinds, mostly Mercers & Victorinox. That large 400 looks good.


----------

